# Ten Things That People Once Complained Would Ruin the English Language



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2015)

Years ago people fretted about things that would ruin the English language, read about ten of them here.  http://io9.com/10-things-people-once-complained-would-ruin-the-english-1684240298


----------



## Josiah (Feb 7, 2015)

How about texting?


----------

